# Italian call to use less English



## curry (Sep 11, 2008)

Ένα σημερινό άρθρο στο BBC θίγει ένα ζήτημα που δεν απασχολεί μόνο τους γείτονές μας...

Italians are quite used to feeling "lo stress", looking forward to "il weekend" or trying to look "cool".

But now an influential cultural institute has asked Italians to protect the language and reject "Anglitaliano". 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------

